# Canada Express Entry



## ethan86 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi,

Currently we are planning to apply Canada express entry but we don't know much information.
My wife will be the main applicant.
Below are her information:
Age : 31(born in 1986)
IELTS : L:8 R:8.5 R:7 S:7
Education : She has Bachelor degree and graduate diploma from Singapore.
She has 5 years working experience as software engineer in Singapore.

So I believe for herself she can get 428 based on this.

For me

I am schedule to sit for IELTS on 28/10/2017.
My wife will sit together with me too. Just to see whether she can get higher score or not.
My education is 3 years diploma course.
I am currently working as Systems Engineer in Singapore and already have 5 years and 5 months experience.

So based on all this information I believe we are eligible for express entry.
May I know how to create express entry profile and what are the requirements or documents to create.
I tested and so far I do not see any options to upload any of the documents.
Is ECA need to be ready before I can submit express entry?

Thank you so much.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

To fully comprehend immigration to Canada read the following website. Everything you need to know is contained there. Immigration and citizenship


----------

